# Trim issues on my 2013 etec



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

Need a better explanation. Is it chattering, relay clicking, straining, etc... If you are assuming electrical then I would have to say check and clean all of your grounds and connections.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

BB - Weird straining and whizzing noise coming from the hydraulic pump area. Going up. Down does not seem to be a challenge


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

Check your fluid level. Also, loosen the manual release valve and re tighten. Just don’t over tighten.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Hmmm ... seems right! will google it but can you point me in the right direction to the manual release valve?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

Down low on the clamp bracket, I believe starboard side you should see an opening. In that opening will be what looks like a largish flathead screw. Tilt the motor all the way up, loosen screw and allow motor to slowly go all the way down, re tighten the valve and try it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

It’s the plastic one on top in this pic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

This pic!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

The pic I showed is on an etec but most are in this general location.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

BB - when I went to check for the valve this morning, I saw that I am slowly bleeding hydraulic fluid


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

efi2712micro said:


> BB - when I went to check for the valve this morning, I saw that I am slowly bleeding hydraulic fluid


From? This means you are probably low on fluid and that is most likely what you are hearing and why it is struggling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

If it’s the manual release valve then it is a pretty straight forward repair. Remove old “have drain pan under to catch oil”. Replace, fill with fluid, done.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

It is coming from the top of the block. Let’s try


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sad to say- what's probably going on is your hydraulic ram is leaking - and needs to be re-built... Any competent outboard shop can do the job - but bring your checkbook....

It would be nice if all that's going on is a leaking release screw - but I doubt it... Just another one of those "ask me how I know" propositions since mine needed re-building last years (2012 E-Tec 90....).


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

efi2712micro said:


> It is coming from the top of the block. Let’s try





lemaymiami said:


> Sad to say- what's probably going on is your hydraulic ram is leaking - and needs to be re-built... Any competent outboard shop can do the job - but bring your checkbook....
> 
> It would be nice if all that's going on is a leaking release screw - but I doubt it... Just another one of those "ask me how I know" propositions since mine needed re-building last years (2012 E-Tec 90....).


Top of the cylinder? I think the capt. Is probably right unfortunately.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Mine was air locked once ,stored in raised position. A little compressed air, very little , Watch for blow back, got fluid to the needed area , added fluid No trouble since.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

It is right at the hydraulic ram


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

Yep, time for a seal kit or rebuild. If it’s not leaking bad, you can top it off and get by most likely and have done when you get back.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Are these units rebuildable for a home mechanic with limited mental abilities, such as myself?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> Are these units rebuildable for a home mechanic with limited mental abilities, such as myself?


Not completely, but a simple cap seal replacement can be done by “most”


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I wouldn't attempt it myself... A pretty straightforward job until... you run into bolts/screws that are frozen (and all the other things a professional tech can work right through - but the shadetree mechanic ends up spending hours on...). Don't even ask what's involved when you break off a bolt....


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Guys ... did everything above but couldn’t get it to move. Shop in rockport was not very helpful as pretty busy. So Back home and the boat at the shop as this is beyond my competencies. I have thank to you gentlemen learned a bunch of new things today about my boat and I have now a screwdriver to access the release screw if needed. Can’t say how much I appreciate your input. Ruined what was profiling to be an awesome day on the water but I guess it was not meant to happen


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I think you made the right choice taking it in. Getting the pins out to be able to rebuild is not fun at all. Plan on paying for at least 3-5 hours at the mechanic. Good luck.


----------

